# Anyone w/ bear hounds?



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been trying to bait for my Currant Creek bear tag for over a month and the bears just seem to be getting the best of me. I have two weekends left before the hunt closes until late October.

I am considering trying to find someone with dogs and stop baiting. If anyone has or knows someone that would be willing to run dogs up at Currant Creek please let me know.

I have an area with a big boar that has gone nocturnal and I could put your dogs in the area (within 1/4 mile) where he goes during the day. Fell free to send me a PM.

Here is the bear I am trying to get.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Been a few years since I have ran a pack of hounds but unless the rules have changed, it is illegal for a houndsman to run a bear in that draw if he has knowledge of an active bait site....


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

plottrunner said:


> Been a few years since I have ran a pack of hounds but unless the rules have changed, it is illegal for a houndsman to run a bear in that draw if he has knowledge of an active bait site....


True. I haven't baited in almost two weeks. The bait site isn't active anymore. I have found the area this bear is bedding down during the day 1/2 mile from my bait.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I believe plottrunner is right, here are a couple of lines lifted from the current bear proclamation:

_"Dog handlers may not use a bait station to lure bears, and they may not start pursuing a bear from a bait station." 

"If a bait station lures a bear, you may not use dogs to take the bear." 
_
There is no mention of how long a bait station has to sit before you can legally run dogs off of it, or how far away from the bait station you have to be to turn your dogs loose on it, but I'm guessing law enforcement would say 2 weeks and a half a mile isn't enough. :-?


----------

